# New Fishing Tournement Rules & Regulations



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

*There will be a fishing tournement that starts may 15 and goes until June 15.*​ *Rules are as follows​*1. There will be contest for the following fish:salmon,trout,walleye,catfish,bass,crappie, muskie,pike,and blue gill. (If there is any others please list them)

2. There will be teams of 2 people per team. (If you fish with someone on here pm me or bow hunter11 and we will put you on the same team)

3. Your team will only be able to enter 10 of your best fish to the certain fish species contest.

4. You have to measure the fish. You don't have to take a pic of how long the fish is with the tape measurer next to it to indicate how long it is. ( This is a trust contest. If you cheat it will not be fun for others so post how long it is, but you don't have to have the tape measure next to it.)

5. To enter the fish you must have a picture of the fish.

6. The fish must be cought using a fishing pole. No setlines, no juglines, no trotlines, no (yo yo lines)

There will be tournements for all the fish at the same time. You can only enter the fish for the species contest. (You can't enter a muskie in a blue gill tournement OK) you have to enter the fish into the specified tournement​
If you know someone That you fish with that is on here they will be on the team with you. 

*If you have any other suggestions post them here.*​


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it should be like this. Each person on a team can enter a bass, a pike, a sunfish, a catfish, and a trout/salmon. You get a point for each in. or lb in the case of sunfish. Team with the most points wins. Just make it one big tourney with different species.

Jake


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Count me in. I will need a partner.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I think it should be like this. Each person on a team can enter a bass, a pike, a sunfish, a catfish, and a trout/salmon. You get a point for each in. or lb in the case of sunfish. Team with the most points wins. Just make it one big tourney with different species.
> 
> Jake


I think we will do a tournement were your team can enter 10 fish for the certain species of fish, like you can enter 10 catfish, 10 bass, 10 crappie, and so on. I think we will score by length only since some people might not have a scale. Then April 15 when the torunement is over, you will have to post your pics of your best fish up and the team who has the best total in inches wins it for that fish species.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am in, can I be with Archerykid13?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I am in, can I be with Archerykid13?


sorry, but archerykid13 already signed up with N7709K


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

May 15- june 15, works for me

Would it be possible to be in say the panfish contest and the bass contest?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

.ya, you can enter any fish into it's tournament. But you can only enter a total of 10 fish, but your partner can enter ten as well.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, I think each team will have a chance to be in every species of contest. Your team can enter 10 catfish, 10 bass, 10 panfish, 10 walleye and so on. You team can only enter 10 fish per species though.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> .ya, you can enter any fish into it's tournament. But you can only enter a total of 10 fish, but your partner can enter ten as well.


No were going to have 10 fish total for the teams, not 10 fish per person. If we do it 10 fish per person then it would be like not having teams at all. We will have teams of 2 for now and 10 fish per species. like 10 bass, 10 panfish and so on.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds good!! I need a partner though.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> Sounds good!! I need a partner though.


Do you want to pick your partner or do you want outdoorkid1 and me just to draw you a partner


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Is it to late to sign up? If not I will have Hawg Slayer 4 join and I want to be on his team.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> Is it to late to sign up? If not I will have Hawg Slayer 4 join and I want to be on his team.


Your not to late we just started sign ups. So you and hawg slayer 4 is on a team.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

im in


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> im in


OK. so far we have 

1. outdoorkid1
2. bow hunter11
3. nockhuntin88
4. littlebucker
5. need-a-bow
6. Jaho
7. texashoghunter
8. arhoythunter
9. camoross
10. outdoorsman3
11. archerykid13
12. N7709K
13. hawg slayer 4
14. wolfeman

For teams we have 
Team1 bow hunter11 and outdoorkid1
team2 archerykid13 and N7709K
team3 texashoghunter and hawg slayer 4. 

Those who are not on a team Pm me or bow hunter11 and we will put you on a team with your buddies. For those who do not know anyone else on here we will just match you up with someone else.


----------



## Hawg Slayer 4 (Feb 27, 2011)

lets go get em sam!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll join.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> I'll join.


Do you know any one on here that you want to be on a team with?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

1. outdoorkid1
2. bow hunter11
3. nockhuntin88
4. littlebucker
5. need-a-bow
6. Jaho
7. texashoghunter
8. arhoythunter
9. camoross
10. outdoorsman3
11. archerykid13
12. N7709K
13. hawg slayer 4
14. wolfeman
15. Mabowhunter11
16.MTranberg
17.Straightshotsam
18. willculberston
19.22outdoorsmen
For teams we have
Team1 bow hunter11 and outdoorkid1
team2 archerykid13 and N7709K
team3 texashoghunter and hawg slayer 4.
Team 4 outdoorsman3 and Mabowhunter11
team5 Mtransberg and Straightshotsam


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Do you know any one on here that you want to be on a team with?


Nope haha. I'll be with anybody you partner me up with.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok. We will decide that before May 15 when the tournement starts.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

ill be with .22 if he wants?


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

im in and need a partner


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> ill be with .22 if he wants?


PM him and make sure both of you agree to be on a team and I will put on a team.


bitelybowhunter said:


> im in and need a partner


OK. we will decide that before may 15 when the tournement starts.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

just put me with bitely bowhunter
.22 never respond to me


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

1. outdoorkid1
2. bow hunter11
3. nockhuntin88
4. littlebucker
5. need-a-bow
6. Jaho
7. texashoghunter
8. arhoythunter
9. camoross
10. outdoorsman3
11. archerykid13
12. N7709K
13. hawg slayer 4
14. wolfeman
15. Mabowhunter11
16.MTranberg
17.Straightshotsam
18. willculberston
19.22outdoorsmen
20. bitely bowhunter
For teams we have
Team1 bow hunter11 and outdoorkid1
team2 archerykid13 and N7709K
team3 texashoghunter and hawg slayer 4.
Team4 outdoorsman3 and Mabowhunter11
team5 Mtransberg and Straightshotsam 
team6 wolfeman and bitely bowhunter


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Could I sit out this first round? Ill probably fish only once or twice until july(when I fish everyday) and dont want to drag anybody down


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll join sign me.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Could I sit out this first round? Ill probably fish only once or twice until july(when I fish everyday) and dont want to drag anybody down


Ok thats fine. We were just going to do a month long contest to see how it goes so we can see how to improve it for the next time.


captain71 said:


> I'll join sign me.


Ok. 20 people signed up now since need-a-bow isn't going to do his one.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

1. outdoorkid1
2. bow hunter11
3. nockhuntin88
4. littlebucker
5. captain71
6. Jaho
7. texashoghunter
8. arhoythunter
9. camoross
10. outdoorsman3
11. archerykid13
12. N7709K
13. hawg slayer 4
14. wolfeman
15. Mabowhunter11
16.MTranberg
17.Straightshotsam
18. willculberston
19.22outdoorsmen
20. bitely bowhunter
For teams we have
Team1 bow hunter11 and outdoorkid1
team2 archerykid13 and N7709K
team3 texashoghunter and hawg slayer 4.
Team4 outdoorsman3 and Mabowhunter11
team5 Mtransberg and Straightshotsam 
team6 wolfeman and bitely bowhunter 


*Sign ups will end tonight then me and bow hunter11 will put the people that arn't on a team on one.*


----------

